# Post a picture of your pet!



## Squidward (Jun 27, 2015)

Post a picture of your pet for everyone to see. I'll probably post one later since I don't have any pictures on my laptop.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jun 27, 2015)

That's my currently dead fish and frog (＞人＜


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 27, 2015)

here is the bae:


----------



## CreakySilver (Jun 27, 2015)

Hamusuta said:


> here is the bae:



Dawww! It looks like a cocker spaniel, and now I require one.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jun 27, 2015)

My little guy thinks he's a human. 
He sleeps with his head on pillows with a blanket to cover him up. And sits like a person in the car. 
Adopted him from my local shelter. He was there for over a year! Don't know why. He's great with kids, cats, and dogs. Loves car rides. Listens so well, and will hold his potty for 12 hours if he has to! He's turning 7 on 7/07/2015! We're gonna make him a cupcake.


----------



## Squidward (Jun 28, 2015)

Oh my god they are all such cuties, I want to cuddle them all!

The Peanut Butter Fish, is your fish really dead omg?


----------



## tamagotchi (Jun 28, 2015)

Spoiler: big







my bird, wheatley


----------



## Esphas (Jun 28, 2015)

tamagotchi said:


> Spoiler: big
> 
> 
> 
> ...


absolutely adorable omg


----------



## Squidward (Jun 28, 2015)

tamagotchi said:


> Spoiler: big
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to touch this majestic being.


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 28, 2015)

Spoiler: my pets









 My mad bonkers budgie called Eddie who loves hanging upside down like a bat o_0.





 and....here's Dani helping me play world of Warcraft.





 Eddie acting like a bat 





 lastly my boyfriend's dog Ollie who I treat like he is my own 



- - - Post Merge - - -



tamagotchi said:


> Spoiler: big
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Little cutie <3


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Jun 28, 2015)

This is my brothers kitten Oscar. We got him June 1st when he was 8 wks old.

This is him with my kitten (his twin!) Taffy!

And here are my two sleepy dogs. The white one is called Jack, and he is the biggest lump you could imagine. He is a Staffordshire Bull Terrier, and about 11 months. Nearer the back is my camera shy sweetheart Daisy. She's 4 or 5 years old, and she's a multicoloured Border Collie.


----------



## Squidward (Jun 28, 2015)

Oh my god the dogs are lying in some kind of yin yang position! Too adorable.~
I only wonder why they are in cages? I'm sorry I don't know how it's where you live but it's not very common for people to put dogs in cages here.


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Jun 28, 2015)

Squidward said:


> Oh my god the dogs are lying in some kind of yin yang position! Too adorable.~
> I only wonder why they are in cages? I'm sorry I don't know how it's where you live but it's not very common for people to put dogs in cages here.



They're not cages its a crate. It's not a punishment, they mostly roam around, we only put them in when we're not around (so they don't destroy the house) they were voluntarily sleeping in there >3<


----------



## kayleee (Jun 28, 2015)

Idk if this picture will work cause I'm on mobile?? Umm but if it does this is my dog he's the love of my life


----------



## Esphas (Jun 28, 2015)

hi this is my cat domino


----------



## Pearls (Jun 28, 2015)

My cat Stripes <3


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 28, 2015)

We have a rat terrier named Pebbles and a red heeler mix named Maci 



Spoiler: Pebbles










Spoiler: Maci


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 28, 2015)

CreakySilver said:


> Dawww! It looks like a cocker spaniel, and now I require one.



He's a springer spaniel


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Mairmalade (Jun 28, 2015)

My dog, Shade


----------



## Airwriter (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## cannolis (Jun 28, 2015)

My cutie baby Layla.


----------



## Beardo (Jun 29, 2015)

Spoiler: Lola
















Spoiler: Sadie
















Spoiler: Olive














My babies!


----------



## DaCoSim (Jun 29, 2015)

Omg, I could run out of tbt if I post them all! Lol! Here's some!


Spoiler:  Shiner









Spoiler:  My Broderrodie









Spoiler:  My Midori with my youngest, Jake


----------



## Squidward (Jul 1, 2015)

I didn't know you guys had such cute babies! I want to snuggle all of them. ~


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 1, 2015)

Spoiler: Sydney when she was a puppy











- - - Post Merge - - -



Teacakes said:


> They're not cages its a crate. It's not a punishment, they mostly roam around, we only put them in when we're not around (so they don't destroy the house) they were voluntarily sleeping in there >3<



to add to this, a lot of dogs enjoy their crates because it's a sense of security for them. I don't currently crate my dog, I had to when she was a puppy because she destroyed everything. She currently has her own room to stay in when we're not home since she's still a little chewer but she doesn't chew up stuff in her room.


----------



## Money Hunter (Jul 1, 2015)

He's my precius <3333


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2015)

Airwriter said:


>



That cat looks like it's about to pounce on you X)


I posted this a LONG time ago in the "What do you look like?" thread, but it's the only picture of my cat, Harley, on my computer:






Unfortunately I don't have a picture of my dog, Sophie.  She's one of those orange and white King Charles Cavalier Spaniels.

And I won't be able to get any more pictures of them because we had to give my dog and cat away a couple months ago because our apartment complex we moved in to charges EXPENSIVELY to keep pets.  D: Rip my babies


----------



## pippy1994 (Jul 1, 2015)

My 2 boys Pepper and Rusty (Chubba chub), Rusty and Penelope had 6 beautiful babies. <3
They're mice in case you can't tell. 
They are no longer around :c

I miss having mice and rats. Still got my dog Maxi though. :3

This is Penelope, she was a real poser lol.


And my silly old girl Maxi


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 1, 2015)

That's my little Luna <3

 


And that's my dog, Babe <3


----------



## kuseiro (Jul 1, 2015)

My furry cucumber with legs named Ninja:



Spoiler: totally sfw wiener


----------



## CreakySilver (Jul 1, 2015)

kuseiro said:


> My furry cucumber with legs named Ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: totally sfw wiener



Warn me before I open the spoiler to a stunningly handsome wiener! dont kill me i thought that was funny


----------



## Squidward (Jul 4, 2015)

kuseiro said:


> My furry cucumber with legs named Ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: totally sfw wiener



His ears and his tiny eyebrows I'm dying here!


----------



## Baebee (Jul 4, 2015)

This is a collage I made for my dog a few weeks ago after we put her down. 
Her name is Cocoa, and she was a 14 year old spunky cocker spaniel that liked to ride in cars and eat the crust of my sandwiches. 
I miss her a lot.


----------



## Baebee (Jul 4, 2015)

double post


----------



## laurakinney (Jul 5, 2015)

ellie



felicia



raiden



my three babies! <3


----------



## Squidward (Jul 6, 2015)

Baebee said:


> This is a collage I made for my dog a few weeks ago after we put her down.
> Her name is Cocoa, and she was a 14 year old spunky cocker spaniel that liked to ride in cars and eat the crust of my sandwiches.
> I miss her a lot.


I'm so sorry you had to put her down. :c


----------



## Relly (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Stalfos (Jul 6, 2015)

My darling, Pronto. <3


----------



## Mariah (Jul 6, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## Kissyme100 (Jul 6, 2015)

Here's my cutie pie!


----------



## Beige (Jul 6, 2015)

Spoiler: a wrinkle and a skunk


----------



## Raviuchiha (Jul 7, 2015)

omg, I die >.< Everyone's Pets are so adorable. Makes me wish I had one


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jul 7, 2015)

*slaps her hand* I posted my other pets but totally forgot about my adoption donkey Toby <3
[SUP]Photo taken by the staff at the donkey sanctuary in Manchester [/SUP]
Originally his adoption was a 21st birthday present from two friends of mine and 10yrs later the poor bugger still has me adopting him .


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## michabby (Jul 7, 2015)

this is ludwik he is so difficult to take pictures of


----------



## kitanii (Jul 7, 2015)

This is Mouse. I had to put her down two weeks ago, but she was the absolute best and I miss her very much.



Spoiler











This is her and her sister Cleopatra. c:



Spoiler


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 7, 2015)

Spoiler: Cuuuuuuuuuuute






Lucy is on the left and Fannie is on the right.


----------



## MayorVin (Jul 7, 2015)

when we first got him at 8weeksish. and the bottom is what he looks like now. xD




Rolo, 4 year old red boxer. <3 he's such a cuddle bug!


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 7, 2015)

Here are my three cats :].  The last two cats are from the same litter.



Spoiler: My Cats




This is Mel; her full name is Melody.


This is my sister's cat (who lived with us when my sister was still living with us); her name is Cocoa and she's from the same litter as Mel.


This is O; her full name is Cheerios.


This is Bean.


----------



## ams (Jul 7, 2015)

kitanii said:


> This is Mouse. I had to put her down two weeks ago, but she was the absolute best and I miss her very much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuties! I'm so sorry you had to put your cat down, losing a pet is the absolute worst.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dunquixote said:


> Here are my three cats :].  The last two cats are from the same litter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your black cat looks exactly like mine. I always worry that if she runs away and she ends up at the humane society I wouldn't be able to tell her apart from other black cats XD


----------



## Labrontheowl (Jul 7, 2015)

Spoiler: Flicka







This is my best friend. Her name is Flicka and she is 8 years old.（＾ν＾）


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 7, 2015)

Spoiler: kitten



View attachment 132290View attachment 132291



my boyfriend picked up this kitten on the way to work ;v; she's my little baby. we think shes a snowshoe siamese. her eye had some problems but we got it fixed up at the vet and now she's a happy healthy kitty.


----------



## kris13 (Jul 10, 2015)

My baby Nugget! He's a Chihuahua, but we think he's half-deer


----------



## creamyy (Jul 10, 2015)

Spoiler: baby




















My baby. I think she's more panda than dog though.


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jul 10, 2015)

My cat, Jaci Rae.
2nd picture's upside down.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 10, 2015)

kitanii said:


> This is Mouse. I had to put her down two weeks ago, but she was the absolute best and I miss her very much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aww, what a cutie. So sorry for your loss


----------



## Locket (Jul 10, 2015)

Spoiler: Max



He's our fluffy cat! One of his parents was probably a mix of a maine coon and another cat breed. He's a very sweet cat. We got him at the local PetSmart. He's around 2.









Spoiler:  Sterling



He's our long and sharp claws cat. He is also a baby (though he's like 1- 1 1/2) He get's stuck a lot. He was kicked out of his original owners home.









Spoiler:  Athena



She's our beast. She is also really fat. She sometimes loves you, but most of the time she'lll just bite. SHe's 1 and 2 months. My uncle and aunt found her walking across the highway, picked her up, took her to my aunts mom's house, took her to my grandparent's house, then they took her to our house do we kept her!


----------



## HelloPrince (Jul 10, 2015)

Spoiler







His name is Julius. He's a golden retriever puppy of a little over a year old.
....He will always be a puppy as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## okaimii (Jul 10, 2015)

Spoiler: My baby ^^




 



- - - Post Merge - - -



xiaonu said:


> Spoiler: kitten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's such a cutie!


----------



## tokkio (Jul 10, 2015)

all ur pets are so damn cute wtf :^((( send them 2 me pls


----------



## mintellect (Jul 10, 2015)

okaimii said:


> Spoiler: My baby ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So cuuuuuuuteeeeee! Wish I could post photos of my own kitties!


----------



## Chunkybunneh (Jul 11, 2015)

I have one cat, a tuxedo and two weiner dogs a boy and girl! They're so cute >w< !!


This one is benny, we like to call him benji or benster or mista ben sometimes, he's the oldest out of the pets and loves barking at nothing. People confused Benny with the girl doxin all the time (although i don't how xD) he's the smartest out of the doxins, will never ever do his business in the house and can do some pretty awesome tricks like standing on two feet and praying, rolling on his back and praying and shaking your hand. He's a gentleman of sorts :]


This guy is jasper, hes the youngest out of the pets, he met the two doxies when he was a wee lil kitten. Lol he LOVES to talk to people and i mean LOVE. His meows always sound like "hello". This picture was so funny because i could not find him anywhere and when i looked in the bathtub... there he was hiding and his faced had this shocked expression of like how did you find me?! ahha


And last but not least, this lil pretty princess here is coco, she is also referred to as coco beans or cokester haha. She loves to be outside 24/7 and chasing lizards that she "sees". She's also the biggest beggar i know ._. she will howl at you for snacks and if you don't let her outside lol. This picture she was begging at me to let her go outside haha.

And there you have it! My three babies<3


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 11, 2015)

My avatar... Although it's my best friend's, but it's mine! (I wish)


----------



## Enny156 (Jul 12, 2015)

This is Khaleesi! She's a Maine Coon. We bought her in march this year and she is absolutely perfect. Even though she has her crazy moment sometimes xD She loves candy wrappers. It's probably her favorite thing in the world. And when you throw something she runs and gets it and then brings it back to you, just like a dog 8D


----------



## Chanyeol (Jul 12, 2015)

Aaah Maine Coon cats are perf T^T

Here are mine:


----------



## Lock (Jul 12, 2015)

I have an unnamed black rabbit, but he doesn't like to take pictures. 

So here is:


Spoiler: My Pet Dingo lol



Well more close to the Carolina dog anyways, but this is Vanelle. She's my guard dog and has been protecting me from strangers for about four years now lol. Her left eye is half blue and half black, but I think she's the prettiest dog I've ever own. (Though she gets herself into some really strange situations.)













- - - Post Merge - - -



laurakinney said:


> ellie
> 
> View attachment 131965
> 
> ...



I love Raiden's beard haha 

Everyone has such cute pets I like this thread.


----------



## Chanyeol (Jul 18, 2015)

@Lock Raiden looks awesome!

Here is my newest pet!


----------



## Perri (Jul 18, 2015)

Here's my cat, Aurelie! I've had her for less than one year., and she's almost one year old.



As you can possibly tell, she's a Calico. She's fairly small as she was the runt of the litter. She enjoys long walks on the beach during sunset, Friskies, feathers, and humping walls in midair. 

I'm serious, she attacks walls randomly.


----------



## kelpy (Jul 18, 2015)

View attachment 136235

My dog Frodo, he's a Havanese and he's so much fun to have around <3
He loves running around with his toy, up and down the hall growling like a maniac.
He's hilarious...


----------



## KiwiCrossxing (Jul 18, 2015)

xiaonu said:


> Spoiler: kitten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh mai gawd ;u;

I'll take two please


----------



## Squidward (Jul 28, 2015)

I just want to smooch all your babies and take them forever. Too adorable!


----------



## BrookeRenee (Jul 28, 2015)

This is my 15 year old cat, KC

And this is my 9 year old cat Tobie. 

And a little recognition for my other baby, Stormy who passed away in 2012. He's my profile picture and would've been 15 alongside his brother this past april.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2015)

Warning: This thread has a cuteness overload X10, death by cuteness is possible and fatal


----------



## Tianna (Jul 29, 2015)

I don't have a picture of her, but I used to have a female beagle :3.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 30, 2015)

I have several pictures but imgur is taking an eternity to load.


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 30, 2015)

Spoiler







My little baby. His name is Cody


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2015)

AmenFashion said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D'aww, he looks so cute and happy.  Is he a certain breed of terrier?  I've had one before that looks like your dog, so I was wondering if he was.


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 31, 2015)

Ryu said:


> D'aww, he looks so cute and happy.  Is he a certain breed of terrier?  I've had one before that looks like your dog, so I was wondering if he was.



He's actually a pure Maltese!
He's the happiest, I love him.


----------



## Celty (Jul 31, 2015)

Tfw no pets )':


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 31, 2015)

AmenFashion said:


> He's actually a pure Maltese!
> He's the happiest, I love him.



Ooh, Malteses are the cutest.


----------



## catheyrine (Jul 31, 2015)

His name is Louie.


----------



## ams (Jul 31, 2015)

My 18 year old baby sleeping on her Hello Kitty blanket she's had since she was a kitten <3

View attachment 139437


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jul 31, 2015)

ams said:


> My 18 year old baby sleeping on her Hello Kitty blanket she's had since she was a kitten <3
> 
> View attachment 139437



19 years old?!?!... Jeez, I thought my dog was old at 9...


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 1, 2015)

Here is a picture of my furry son lol


----------



## Squidward (Sep 13, 2015)

Be afraid! Be very fraid!


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 13, 2015)

kris13 said:


> View attachment 132655
> 
> My baby Nugget! He's a Chihuahua, but we think he's half-deer



Oh sweet Lord.....he's adorable!


----------



## supercataleena (Sep 13, 2015)

My amazing, awesome cat Maverick



Spoiler


----------



## Athera (Sep 13, 2015)

my beautifuls


----------



## Mariah (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Glambunnie (Sep 15, 2015)

My beagle/terrier, Bandit


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 15, 2015)

Meet Makita everyone! ^J^


----------



## Squidward (Sep 2, 2016)

I just realised I never post a picture of my dog. So here he is:


----------



## xara (Sep 2, 2016)

cat in a sink


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 2, 2016)

Spoiler



















My cocker spaniel, Cocoa (AKA Beanie)


----------



## Licorice (Sep 2, 2016)

Libby looking like a dork as usual.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 2, 2016)

Licorice said:


> Libby looking like a dork as usual.
> View attachment 182570



I love him so much I'm showing this to my family lol


----------



## ThomasTheNerd (Sep 2, 2016)

This is my cat Chubbs. He likes to play Peek-a-boo!



He also used to be a superhero, but he's retired now lol.


----------

